# Masterbuilt 40" Model #:  20070215 - *DEAL*



## redheelerdog (Nov 22, 2016)

Sam's Club has the Masterbuilt 40" Model #:  20070215 on sale through tomorrow for $279.

This is a smokin deal!

I wanted to buy this one a month ago for $329 and then they went on sale, I was stoked, but wanted to wait until November.

There was 4 in stock at my Billings store, then the went on sale for $279... OK, cool, I'll wait a week and get me one on sale... Damn it! ALL sold out at the Billings store.

OK, waited about 5 more days and then... ALL sold out online, CRAP, I am pissed!, Been checking every day with no luck. I was thinking I'll just have to go through the winter into next year with my ol' 30", No biggie.

I also searched high and low for this price online and could not find the 20070215 for under $340.

Then, I checked today and they are back in-stock online! with free shipping for $279.

If you have been looking for the 40" on sale this is a good deal. I am thinking they are going to go fast for Christmas presents.

Link here:    http://www.samsclub.com/sams/masterbuilt-smoker/prod15560335.ip?xid=plp:product:1:1


----------



## jrdavila09 (Nov 23, 2016)

I just bought mine 3 days ago from Sams for $279. I am so excited to use it on Thursday for the same time. I got the last one they had available at my store.


----------

